# fish with kibble



## mutley66 (Oct 25, 2014)

i used to add cooked meat or wet food to my V's kibbkle to 1) encourage her to eat it as she is very fusy with her food and 2) to give her a variation to simply eating kibble. Her weight / health is fine but she can very easy lose weight if she goes ' fusy' with her food for a few days. I was advised from a dog nutritionist to reduce the amount of kibble by 15g for every 40g of meat or wet I add. The ratio seems to be fine and i recerntly tried her on a tin of sardines (as i was advised it improves her coat) in her kibble which she devoured! - the same went for tinned salmon, mackeral and tuna (all in spring water or occassionaly olive oil). At present I only add the fish at weekends but i'm seriously considering dropping the cooked meat or wet food and adding the fish in daily to her kibble, with the meat or wet food only a couple of times a week. I'm concenrned by feeding her the fish daily with her kibble it may be too excessive? as i've only ever heard of giving a dog fish once a week for there coat? has anyone had any experience of feeding fish regular? i'm aware theres lots of fish kibble out there but it doesnt sit right that i'm feeding my V 'cat food'! instead of meat !!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

As long as you you kept to the smaller fish I don't think it would be an issue. I might be concerned about mercury loads if feeding tuna and other larger fish daily, but of course they're fine on a weekly basis. That's something to research further. I also wouldn't completely remove other cooked meats if that's been working out well as your dog will get a variety of nutrients that way. 

I don't always have fish in stock, but when I do my dog gets it daily or every other day without issue for 2-3 weeks at a time. No issues.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma had fish in her diet over the weekend when she was being boarded at the breeder's house. Sheri feeds her bunch fish(frozen), pasta, liver, cheese, chicken, hotdogs and probably just about any other meat she has. Dharma will scarf the fish for sure. Also coconut oil is something that I melt down and mix into kibble.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine love fish, but everyone else in the house complains that it stinky.
Lucy loves to come clean her face on you after she eats. ;D
I stopped the complaining last week by feeding the dogs ribeyes.
They were asking why are the dogs eating steak, and we had chicken? I told them because it doesn't smell fishy.


----------

